# I think my new mouse is blind in one eye



## kellanx (Oct 2, 2010)

Just this afternoon i got two mice from a pet shop after a breeder told me he had supplied some there earlier this week. After a little examination they both looked healthy and so i decided to take them. When i got home and they were off exploring, i noticed that one of them has a pretty strange eye. I have no camera at the moment so can't take a picture. The best way to describe it is grey and cloudy.

I don't want to take her back to the pet shop because she seems perfectly healthy otherwise and it is just the one eye (though she is by far the less inquisitive of the two). I'm going to assume she is likely to go blind in the other eye at some point and this is what is making me wonder whether i should take her back considering i only got her a few hours ago.

What exactly am i getting myself into if i keep her?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice can't see well anyway. Even mice who've lost both eyes to trauma seem to do fine. As long as she is otherwise healthy and she's a pet (not meant for breeding) I honestly wouldn't worry.

The primary senses of mice are smell and hearing, and some strain of lab mice are completely blind.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It could be an infection; I have no idea how self reliant you are in matters of this sort. Eye drops from the bird section of a pet supply shop might work. I suggest you use the search function in this form at the top right of the Forum banner and see what others have to say when you enter 'eye infection'. Otherwise you could see a vet, but they often know less than you'd hope about treating rodents. I always try saline (salt water) or eyewash first. Good luck!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

My Hereford poked her eye on something and went blind. Her eye went very yicky. But she didn't require any special care at all once it had healed up again. I just gave her antibiotics and kept her on paper until her eye was clean.


----------

